# He wasn't a golden, but he was special. Obi, my parents' dog.



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Obi is gone. His quality of life was suffering and that's one thing my mom could never allow. Their regular vet, not the one who gave them the run around, came to the house to put him to sleep. He doesn't have to try any more. He can finally be at rest. He was only 5 years old.

These are of my mom and Obi on our trip to Maine in September.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Run free, Obi, where there is no pain- only love. 

So sorry, both for you and for your parents. Sending them strength at this tough time.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry, run free Obi.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry, for your mom, 5 yrs. old, is young to leave.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, no. My heart just sank when I read the title. I'm so sorry for your folks and you. Obi, of course is in a better place and no more pain and all the running around he wants to do. He was so young - I'm sorry.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry Obi had to be put to sleep. My thoughts are with you and your parents. I know she will be missed forever and thought of everyday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Obi*

Obi;

Rest in peace, Dear Obi. You were so loved.


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry for you and your parents. A difficult day for sure. I wish you all peace, and much comfort in knowing you all did your best for that sweet boy. Obi's precious spirit is across the bridge and free of all pain.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry, 5 is way to young....


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry. Five years old is far too young...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope your parents can take comfort in knowing they were doing everything they could to help him. And now, they have done the most selfless and loving thing for him.

I'm so sorry they had to make this decision, he was much to young to leave.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Please know that you and your parents are in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Obi


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you. I told her when she called that I totally agreed with her decision. It wasn't fair to him and wasn't fair to them. He got to leave this world without ever having to go back to the rehab place that he had grown to dread. That was so important. He got his loves and kisses and tears.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

My deepest sympathies to your parents, and you also. Run free at the bridge sweet Obi...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. Godspeed Obi and condolences to you and your folks.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry...He's pain free now and your parents can hopefully find comfort in that. My heart breaks for your Mom & Dad. I think it's harder on older folks when they lose a beloved pet. Sending along prayers of comfort and peace.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear you and your parents lost Obi - 5 is too young.

Run free at the bridge sweet boy, healthy and pain free again


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers...I'm so sorry.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Aww, ****. RIP OBI.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read this. RIP and run free Obi. Sending strength to your parents and you.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Please convey my sympathies to your parents. it's never easy, whether it's your first, twentieth or last dog. prayers for them
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Run free, sweet Obi. Be at peace.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My sympathy to you and your parents. RIP Obi


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Rest in peace Obi. I'm glad you are no longer in pain.

Sending good thoughts for your parents and for you too. I'm sorry.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I forgot he was so young. your folks rescued him & gave him such love. he was a very, very special guy to some special people...what a trio.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your parent's loss but I think they did what he would want. It sounded like he really didnt want to go to that place anymore, so he spent his last moments with the people that meant the most to him in the world. Now he is running free of his pain and one day they will get to see him again. Please tell your parents I am sorry for their pain.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I am very sorry for this loss.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so very sorry, 5 is way to young....


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so saddened to read this tonight. I am so very sorry, and my thoughts and prayers go out to your folk's and to you as well. He was a very special boy, and much loved. Run free sweet boy, free from any pain.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your family's loss


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Obi! Five years isn't nearly long enough.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you all so much. I will pass on the condolences to them when they aren't feeling so raw from the loss. I do believe that it was for the best. He was definitely happier when he was home with the people he loved.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So very sorry , I will keep you and your parents in my prayers.
Obi now is without pain RIP.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh shoot. This made me cry.

I am sorry for your parent's loss. Obi sure was pretty and sounded like such a sweetheart.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I didn't realize he was only five. I'm so sorry. He reminds me of my guy Ace.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. Please pass on my condolences to your parents. 
Run free, handsome guy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free from pain Obi and sleep softly


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I just saw this. I'm so sorry your parents had to make this decision. Sweet Obi, you will be missed.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I'm crying. I'm having an emotional day. I'm so sorry for you and your parents and your dogs who lost their friend and for Obi, who was much too young. I'll be keeping all of you in my thoughts.


----------

